# par souci de (la) vérité



## Tellure

Buongiorno a tutti! 

Mi chiedevo se, in generale, "ad onor del vero" andasse bene come traduzione per "par souci de vérité". 

Ma nella frase seguente non saprei come tradurre l'espressione.


> Nous constatons qu'à défaut de déclaration et *par souci de vérité*, beaucoup de jeunes s'installent dans la vie conjugale sans bénédiction des autorités religieuses.



Mi dareste gentilmente una mano? 

Grazie in anticipo.

P.S. Si può dire sia "par souci de vérité" che "par souci de la vérité", giusto?


----------



## zone noire

Tellure said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Mi chiedevo se, in generale, "ad onor del vero" andasse bene come traduzione per "par souci de vérité".
> 
> Ma nella frase seguente non saprei come tradurre l'espressione.
> 
> 
> Mi dareste gentilmente una mano?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.
> 
> P.S. Si può dire sia "par souci de vérité" che "par souci de la vérité", giusto?


 
Sì, penso che _ad onor del vero_ calzi a pennello come traduzione 

Per quanto riguarda l'espressione in sè, si dice effettivamente _avoir le souci *de* vérité_ o _*de la* vérité_ ma stranamente non direi mai _par souci *de la* vérité_ (mi suona un po' bislacco) preferendo di gran lunga _par souci *de* vérité._


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tellure,
Vorresti dare anche la frase precedente ? Perché quella che citi suona strana nel senso che, secondo me, l'idea da rendere dovrebbe essere piuttosto "Nous devons bien admettre qu'à défaut de déclaration, beaucoup de jeunes ...", anzi "Faute de déclaration, nous devons bien admettre/reconnaître que ...". È una sorta di lenizione, di eufemismo .
"Ad onor del vero", lo traduco perlopiù con "à dire vrai" o "par respect de la vérité", ma è nel senso italiano => francese .

@ Zone noire : toujours sur la balle, hein ? Et la même ...


----------



## Tellure

Grazie mille ad entrambi! 

@ zone noire: sì, in effetti "par souci de vérité" suona meglio perfino a me!  

Ciao matoupaschat! Sempre puntuale! 

Questo è quello che viene prima.


> Est-elle utile cette mise en scène au cours de laquelle on utilise les recettes de la confirmation avec bien peu de variantes? Lea acteurs diffèrent seulement par l'âge et par un peu plus d'assurance.



Che ne pensate allora di "per amor di verità"? 

Grazie grazie ancora.


----------



## matoupaschat

In effetti, non si tratta di una lenizione volontaria, credo, piuttosto dell'indebito spostamento della congiunzione "qu(e)", con la conseguenza che "à défaut de déclaration et par souci de vérité" sembra dipendere da "s'installent" . 
Dovrebbe essere : "Nous constatons, à défaut de déclaration et *par souci de vérité*, que beaucoup de jeunes s'installent dans la vie conjugale sans bénédiction des autorités religieuses".
Comunque, mi piace di più la tua ultima proposta "per amor di verità" ma, ad onor del vero (hi hi !), da non madrelingua, no ho veramente voce al capitolo .


----------



## Tellure

Perfetto! Ora è sicuramente più chiaro.

E invece hai ragione! E magari il tuo italiano è anche meglio del mio...  

Grazie, alla prossima!


----------



## zone noire

Mi è venuta in mente un'altra possibilità (toujours pour rester sur la même balle Matoupashat ) : _per assodata verità._

Che ne pensate?

Edit : il problema secondo me è che non c'è un vero e proprio corrispondente in italiano di quest'espressione, quindi bisogna cercare qualcosa che si avvicini il piu' possibile...


----------



## Tellure

zone noire said:


> Mi è venuta in mente un'altra possibilità (toujours pour rester sur la même balle Matoupashat ) : _per assodata verità._
> 
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> Edit : il problema secondo me è che non c'è un vero e proprio corrispondente in italiano di quest'espressione, quindi bisogna cercare qualcosa che si avvicini il piu' possibile...


Non lo so, non credo però.
"Assodata" è un termine troppo categorico mentre "souci" mi sembra un concetto più soft, per così dire.

Grazie per l'interessante confronto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tellure said:


> E magari il tuo italiano è anche meglio del mio...


Vedo che ti piace scherzare  . Comunque, grazie del complimento  .



Tellure said:


> Non lo so, non credo però.
> "Assodata" è un termine troppo categorico mentre "souci" mi sembra un concetto più soft, per così dire.


Concordo . 
"Par souci de vérité" è soltanto una maniera elegante e ricercata, spesso meno impegnativa, di dire "en vérité" . Lascerei "ad onor di verità" (semplicemente perché il Pittano lo dà come sinonimo di _in verità_).
Ciao, ciao !


----------

